# http request and response



## mk0stka (21. Okt 2015)

Hi, ich schreibe gerade an meinem eigenen Projekt. Jedoch komme ich an einen Punkt nicht weiter. Für zick Webseiten funktioniert meine Vorgehensweise. Vielleicht sehe ich schon vor lauter Code den einfachen Fehler nicht und vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiter helfen.   

Ich schicke an eine Website ein POST-Request. Jedoch bekomme ich folgende Exception 
"Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL:"

Hier auch natürlich mein Code:

```
httpsConnection = (HttpsURLConnection) urlObj.openConnection();
httpsConnection.setRequestMethod("POST");
httpsConnection.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:37.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/37.0");

httpsConnection.setDoOutput(true);
DataOutputStream write = new DataOutputStream(httpsConnection.getOutputStream());
write.writeBytes(urlPara);
write.flush();
write.close();

bufferedReader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(httpsConnection.getInputStream()));
while ((inputLine = bufferedReader.readLine()) != null) {
stringBuffer.append(inputLine);
//System.out.println(inputLine);

}
```

Ich möchte mich mit diesem Code in eine Seite einloggen. Die Parameter für den Post-Request sind korrekt. Ändere ich die Zugangsdaten, bekomme ich auch eine andere Exception. Der Server weiß genau, das die Parameter korrekt sind jedoch erhalten ich keinen Zugriff. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
mk0stka


----------

